# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  Βλάβη φορτιστή βιντεοκάμερας

## gianndats

Χαιρετώ την παρέα !

   Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον αρκετό καιρό τις συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ, ομολογώ όμως ότι τα περισσότερα πράγματα που αναφέρονται δεν τα πολύ-καταλαβαίνω (ορολογίες, κυκλώματα, κ.ά.) καθώς δεν είμαι του επαγγέλματος, γι’ αυτό και δεν είχα γραφτεί μέχρι τώρα, και πάλι όμως μου αρέσει να τα διαβάζω, και να ψιλοασχολούμαι με ηλεκτρονικά / ηλεκτρολογικά.

   Γράφω πρώτη φορά γιατί χρειάζομαι τα φώτα σας, και ελπίζω να μην αγανακτήσετε με το κείμενο μου… Στις συνημμένες φωτογραφίες παραθέτω τις 2 όψεις ενός κυκλώματος, είναι ο φορτιστής μπαταριών (universal) της βιντεοκάμερας μου. Ο μετασχηματιστής που συνδέεται στον φορτιστή είναι 12v 400mah, η μπαταρία της βιντεοκάμερας είναι 7,2v 1150mAh, προχτές αργά το βράδυ έβαλα να την φορτίσω, έδειξε ότι ξεκίνησε κανονικά την φόρτιση, νωρίς το πρωί άναβε πράσινο λαμπάκι (= τέλος φόρτισης) και αποσύνδεσα τον φορτιστή, το απόγευμα βάζω την μπαταρία στην κάμερα και είναι άδεια. Ξαναφόρτισα το απόγευμα, πάλι δεν φόρτισε η μπαταρία. Λέω ωχ μπλέξαμε.
Για να εντοπίσω ποιος παρέδωσε το πνεύμα (η μπαταρία ή ο φορτιστής ; ) προσπάθησα και φόρτισα πολύ λίγο (7-10 λεπτά) την μπαταρία με μια πατέντα με έναν 12v 400mah μετασχηματιστή που είχα και η μπαταρία φόρτισε κανονικότατα, τράβηξα και βίντεο. Άρα λέω τα έπαιξε ο φορτιστής, κάτι θα έγινε το βράδυ με τη ΔΕΗ, τον έχω και 3 χρόνια, άστα να πάνε λέω. Το κόστος στο ebay δεν είναι σημαντικό (15 € περίπου) αλλά είπα «χμ...ωραία ευκαιρία για πειράματα», άσε που από το ebay θα κάνει να έρθει από Κίνα τουλάχιστον 15 εργάσιμες.

   Τοποθετώ λοιπόν την μπαταρία, ξεβιδώνω το κάτω καπάκι, τον βάζω στο ρεύμα και μετράω με το πολύμετρο την τάση φόρτισης που δίνει και είναι 0,85v… Μετά αφαιρώ την μπαταρία έχοντας τον φορτιστή στο ρεύμα, του μετράω την τάση φόρτισης και είναι 0,45v…αυτή την τάση έδινε όλη κι όλη! (η τάση 0,85v που μου είχε δείξει αρχικά ήταν επειδή η άδεια μπαταρία έδινε στο κύκλωμα επιπλέον 0,40v). Τα εξηγώ πολύ μπακαλίστικα αλλά τι να κάνουμε, τραπεζοϋπάλληλος είμαι όχι ηλεκτρονικός!
Να τονίσω ότι μέχρι χτες όταν ξεκινούσε την φόρτιση αναβόσβηνε το led με κόκκινο χρώμα συνεχώς ενώ τώρα που τα ‘παιξε ανάβει στιγμιαία πράσινο και μετά δεν ξανανάβει, κοινώς δεν δουλεύει.

   Και εδώ θα αναφέρω την γκάφα που έκανα  :Wink:  . Στην προσπάθεια μου να φορτίσω την μπαταρία για να δω αν δουλεύει, της έδωσα τάση από ένα μετασχηματιστή 12v 400mah ενώ ήταν κουμπωμένη πάνω στην βάση φόρτισης και έκανε κύκλωμα με την πλακέτα. Σε 1 λεπτό άρχισε να μυρίζει κάτι (όχι ακριβώς σαν καμένο, αλλά σαν ζεσταμένο), αμέσως έβγαλα τον φορτιστή από το ρεύμα, έλεγξα την πλακέτα και είδα ότι είχε μόλις αρχίσει να λιώνει το πλαστικό περίβλημα του μπλε μικρού κυλίνδρου που σας δείχνω στην φωτό. Οπτικά δεν φαίνεται να έχει πάθει άλλη βλάβη πέρα από το γδύσιμο. Μάλιστα η συμπεριφορά του φορτιστή είναι ακριβώς η ίδια που ήταν και πριν κάνω την γκάφα. 
   Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έκανα περαιτέρω ζημιά στην πλακέτα, η ερώτηση μου λοιπόν είναι η εξής: ποιο από τα εξαρτήματα της πλακέτας πιστεύετε ότι τα έπαιξε και σταμάτησε να φορτίζει? Και γίνεται να αντικατασταθεί από έναν μη έμπειρο όπως εγώ ? (έχω κολλητήρι και αγώγιμη κόλλα κυκλωμάτων). Εγώ βλέπω τα εξαρτήματα και δεν αναγνωρίζω καν τι είναι το καθένα, μόνο τις αντιστάσεις ξεχωρίζω! Πείτε μου τί μέτρηση/έλεγχο θέλετε να κάνω για να βοηθήσω.
Κλείνοντας επαναλαμβάνω ότι ο λόγος που το σκαλίζω είναι εκπαιδευτικός και όχι λόγω τσιγκουνιάς. Ευχαριστώ τους εθελοντές.

----------


## takisegio

μαλλον δεν αξιζει η επισκευη .ισως να κοστισει ακριβοτερο απο ενα καινουργιο.

----------


## lepouras

> Κλείνοντας επαναλαμβάνω ότι ο λόγος που το σκαλίζω είναι εκπαιδευτικός και όχι λόγω τσιγκουνιάς. Ευχαριστώ τους εθελοντές.


μα το είπε το παλικάρι.

----------


## gianndats

Σκέφτηκα οτι ίσως μάθαινα και 2-3 πράματα... Π.χ. σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσω κάποιο εξάρτημα...
Αν όμως είναι τρελή μπερδεψοδουλειά....

----------


## gianndats

Καμιά πρόταση; 
Ποιός είναι ο πιθανός ύποπτος σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ;

----------


## Κοπρίτης

Το εξάρτημα που δείχνεις είναι ένα πηνείο που δεν πρέπει να έχει παθει τίποτα, έλεγξέτο με ένα πολύμετρο.
Εχω μπερδευτεί όμως λίγο, και στις τρεις φωτογραφίες είναι η ίδια πλακέτα?? Ποιό είναι το μοντέλο της κάμερας και ποιό του φορτιστή??

----------


## gianndats

> Το εξάρτημα που δείχνεις είναι ένα πηνείο που δεν πρέπει να έχει παθει τίποτα, έλεγξέτο με ένα πολύμετρο.
> Εχω μπερδευτεί όμως λίγο, και στις τρεις φωτογραφίες είναι η ίδια πλακέτα?? Ποιό είναι το μοντέλο της κάμερας και ποιό του φορτιστή??


Και οι 3 φωτό είναι από την ίδια πλακέτα ! 
Η 1η φωτό είναι η πάνω όψη, η 2η φωτό είναι η κάτω όψη, η 3η φωτό είναι ξανά η πάνω όψη με zoom στο γδυμένο πηνίο.
Η κάμερα είναι panasonic NV-GS250 3CCD, η μπαταρία που φοράει είναι η CGA-DU12, ο φορτιστής είναι ένας universal που φορτίζει πολλών τύπων μπαταρίες καμερών panasonic. 
Ο φορτιστής αναφέρει στο κάτω μέρος το μοντέλο που είναι αλλά δε νομίζω να βοηθάει, GBV-6800.

----------


## Κοπρίτης

Συνηθως χαλάει αυτό το τρανζίστορ που βλεπεις πίσω από το πηνείο, μέτρησε το με ένα πολύμετρο εκτός πλακέτας

----------


## gianndats

> Συνηθως χαλάει αυτό το τρανζίστορ που βλεπεις πίσω από το πηνείο, μέτρησε το με ένα πολύμετρο εκτός πλακέτας


Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
Εννοείς τον σταθεροποιητή πάνω από το πηνίο?
Πως ακριβώς μπορώ να τον μετρήσω με το πολύμετρο ?

----------


## gianndats

Πάντως το εξάρτημα αυτό πάνω γράφει nec b772p.

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι γιαπωνέζικο ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ ισχύος τύπου 2SB772 και όχι σταθεροποοιητής. Δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό να φταίει αυτό (τα χαλασμένα τρανζίστορ συνήθως εμφανίζουν βραχυκύκλωμα C-E, αλλά με βάση αυτά που λες μάλλον δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο εδώ).

----------


## gianndats

> Είναι γιαπωνέζικο ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ ισχύος τύπου 2SB772 και όχι σταθεροποοιητής. Δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό να φταίει αυτό (τα χαλασμένα τρανζίστορ συνήθως εμφανίζουν βραχυκύκλωμα C-E, αλλά με βάση αυτά που λες μάλλον δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο εδώ).


Αναφέρεσαι στο στοιχείο που έχω κυκλώσει ?

----------


## FILMAN

Ακριβώς...

----------

